# يا مهندسين أبحث عن برنامج لتدبير الصيانة الصناعية Datastream



## jidi (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أبحث عن برنامج لتدبير الصيانة الصناعية رقم 1 على المستوى العالمي اسمه DATASTREAM الوزن الخفيف منه يرمز له ب MP2 أما العيار الثقيل منه يرمز له ب 7i 
ألللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف شكر:3:


----------



## adawoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

:81:عندي حل ليك اكيد بس انا عايز اعرف انت محتاج اي نوع من قواعد البيانات التي سوف يعمل عليها البرنامج وبعض التفاصيل الاخري الهامه وان شاء الله عندي حل ليك اكيد.​ 
احمد الحديدي​ 
وده الميلات بتعتي ممكن تراسلني عليها
يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات
المشرف​


----------



## iwwtp (26 مايو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبدالله8 (16 يونيو 2009)

احتاج برنامج لادارة معلومات : انتاج، صيانة، موارد ... لمصنع تعبئة مياه


شكرا


----------

